# New Exercise program



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

New Exercise program

The older we get, the more important it is to incorporate exercise into our daily routine. This is necessary to maintain cardiovascular health and maintain muscle mass.

If you're over 40, you might want to take it easy at first, then do more repetitions as you become more proficient and build stamina. 



Warning: It may be too strenuous for some.

Always consult your doctor before starting any exercise program


SCROLL DOWN.......








































































































NOW SCROLL UP..

That's enough for the first day. Great job.

Now have a coffee and a big piece of cake .... 

I hope that cheered you up on a cold and cloudy Sunday morning :lol:


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Phew!.......... Think l'll have to go back to bed now!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have completed my first 10 reps...
Ready for level 2....


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It is very important that as we get older that we take advantage of the checks that are available to us such as Blood Pressure checks and eye sight. One check that is often overlooked is a hearing test :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I go out for a bike ride, about 60 miles.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
Its on a Suzuki
My hands hurt after all the braking and clutching.

My cheeks do occasionaly with clenching the seat

Dave p


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Far too energetic for a Sunday morning, my scrolling finger is kn......ed.

Dave


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

LOL... just found this thread! Classic.


----------

